# give ZEBRA look a try!



## snowkei (Apr 3, 2007)

hello ladies! this time I try a Zebra look!!
It's interesting but I think it's so hard...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





learn from this picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








what I use
fluidine #blacktrack
e/s #blac tied & gesso
ardell lashes #111.106(both upper) & 103 (lower)

and I use black tied on my lips cuz I dont have black lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















I'll still try it next time! I don't think that I do it well


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: give Zebra look a try!*

Cute!!! I love the lashes, too!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: give Zebra look a try!*

Wow... do my face!!! ur so Talented!!!!!!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: give Zebra look a try!*

DAYUUUUMMMMMMMM!!!GIRL YOU'VE GOT SOME SKILLS!! you should be a mac ma!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: give Zebra look a try!*

very cute and artistic!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 3, 2007)

Fantastic.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 3, 2007)

Girl do u work for MAC? If not, then I suggest u go now. You are absolutely gorgeous and soooooooooooooo creative. I love ur FOTDs. You nailed the zebra look to the "t"


----------



## Vixen (Apr 3, 2007)

You're too fun!!!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 3, 2007)

Holly molly! I was just expecting the eyes when I clicked on this link but wow! I love looking at all your posts!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 3, 2007)

girl you're so creative, I love it!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks ladies =D


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow! That looks great!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 3, 2007)

Snowkei, you are so talented!!  Are you an artist!! Do you paint or draw? This is wonderful!!


----------



## eco (Apr 3, 2007)

that's awesome!  you really did a fantastic job, I second the comments about you getting a job at mac!

have you tried the chromacakes or the paintsticks at mac pro?  I bought the paintstick in pure white when I did a black and white face, and it's miraculous!  I'm dying to try a chromacake but I don't wear full-face makeup like this stuff very often.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 3, 2007)

you're so creative! and you look gorgeous!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 3, 2007)

This rocks!  You seriously have some great talent there, nothing you don't already know!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Apr 3, 2007)

This is so cool! I love it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, you are so talented and creative. :-D


----------



## swtginbug (Apr 3, 2007)

girl, you are awesome!!!


----------



## bjorne_again (Apr 3, 2007)

that's awesome! i love the wayo you interpretted the zebra stripes to fit your face!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 3, 2007)

You are super talented!

Loveeeeeeee it.


----------



## User34 (Apr 4, 2007)

wow!!!! awesome!!! =)


----------



## Simi (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, You always come up with new things and amazed me. You are very talented.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 4, 2007)

Holy quackers, you look amazing! Awesome fx make up!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 4, 2007)

How long???? Just tell me how long.....!


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 4, 2007)

Your face is SO perfect for this. Awesome job.


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Apr 4, 2007)

you are SOOO creative!!!


----------



## mslips (Apr 4, 2007)

whoa thats way awesome!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 4, 2007)

wow amazing


----------



## poppy z (Apr 4, 2007)

really amazing!
what did you use for the white face? Gesso e/s on all the face?


----------



## veilchen (Apr 4, 2007)

OMG! This looks fantastic!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 4, 2007)

i think you did a great job!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



u're really talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so original !


----------



## MizzMAC (Apr 4, 2007)

Good Job Snowkei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like it!  Very creative


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 4, 2007)

This looks Awesome!!!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 4, 2007)

*Alright...this is might just be the raddest thing I've seen in awhile.  You amaze me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 5, 2007)

You rock. Absolutely stellar!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 

 
_really amazing!
what did you use for the white face? Gesso e/s on all the face?_

 
yes I did so


----------



## snowkei (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 

 
_that's awesome! you really did a fantastic job, I second the comments about you getting a job at mac!

have you tried the chromacakes or the paintsticks at mac pro? I bought the paintstick in pure white when I did a black and white face, and it's miraculous! I'm dying to try a chromacake but I don't wear full-face makeup like this stuff very often._

 
thanks for suggestion! I'll go find that product


----------



## snowkei (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_How long???? Just tell me how long.....!_

 
maybe an hour..


----------



## snowkei (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## delovely (Apr 5, 2007)

that is crazy cool!


----------



## milamonster (Apr 5, 2007)

you did awesome!!


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 27, 2007)

I LOVE this!  You did wonderful!


----------



## User49 (Jun 27, 2007)

The eyes are perfect! They look just like zebra ones! Very creative!


----------

